# is this normal???



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

:?: So my hedgie lily is very active and this has been going on 4 a month , i am not rlly worried just wondering if any1 has also seen it...Lily does run on her wheel normal (fast and speedy) but she also (especially when she just wakes up), likes to run up 1 side & than just stay there as it rocks back in forth. and she repeats this,looks to me that she enjoys it. i guess she just likes the feeling of rocking back & forth :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

This sounds like normal behavior to me and that he really likes his wheel 

*edit-I'm sorry I meant she instead of he


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

So far every hedgehog we have had has done the same thing. I guess it's kinda like a roller coaster to them lol. :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

:lol: hehe thnx , i waz just curious, cuz she LOVES to do it!


----------

